# 1.1 line course



## Shepard (17 Sep 2017)

Howdy linemen,

I wanted to know if you had any tips for shaking while climbing poles and towers, I'm guessing it's all about practice and getting used to it, right? The few times I climbed I was fine, but I had the subconscious shaking. 

I appreciate all other tips; I really want to pass this course and not be a total excrement pump.

Cheers.


----------

